# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  >  7 Hour Countdown Clock in and Excell Shared Google Doc

## Steamys

I need a 7 hour count down clock for Excell in a Google shared document.

I know how to do a simple 20 minute timer but a repeating 7 hour count down is beyond me.

any suggestions?

----------


## ARGK

Hi
Have a look at this link which should help you:
http://www.ehow.co.uk/how_8610357_in...worksheet.html
Good luck.
Tony

----------

